# Confused about buying Scott CR1.



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

This summer a friend of mine bought a Scott CR1 Elite and I borrowed it for a 200km ride.
I love this bike .. it is spot on for me.
I went to the local Scott dealer to order the same bike.
What I found out is that they have changed the rims from the excellent Mavic Ksyrium Elite to some Syncros wheelset ...... what the **** is that ?

I got another bike instead.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Different model year?


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Syncros are supposed to be on the 2013 models. Hopefully the new bike will be spot on also. Did you ask them to swap?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Bummer you didn't look more closely. Althought the wheels say Synchros, they're actually rebranded DT Swiss wheels.


----------



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

pumaking said:


> Bummer you didn't look more closely. Althought the wheels say Synchros, they're actually rebranded DT Swiss wheels.


Do you have any reliable source on that info ?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, I work for a Scott dealer and it also says it on the wheel and hub.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Eirikur said:


> Do you have any reliable source on that info ?


http://www.syncros.com/syncros/global/en/products/228435/rear-wheel-syncros-rp15/


----------



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

pumaking said:


> Yea, I work for a Scott dealer and it also says it on the wheel and hub.


Well, I must say that is weird.
Syncros buys DT Swiss product and marks it with their logo ..... wtf is that ??


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Eirikur said:


> Well, I must say that is weird.
> Syncros buys DT Swiss product and marks it with their logo ..... wtf is that ??


I don't think the entire wheel is DT. I think they are just using DT internals, much like Giant does with their wheels. If they are, in fact, completely rebranded DT wheels, it's all licensing. Cannondale does this with SRAM cranks. Trek used to do it with Rolf wheels (and judging by Bontrager's wheels, they still do). Performance Bikes does it with their in-house brand, Forte. 

And those examples don't include in-house brands owned by bike companies (Oval and Fuji, Trek and Bontrager, etc.) that are essentially doing the same thing.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Look around your area for other stores that sell Scott and have some last years (2012) models still in stock . In the Los Angeles area I found a store that still had a 2011 model Elite in stock for $1995. The 2012 model Elites are going for up to 20% off. They all come with the great Mavic Elite wheelset.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

geekjimmy said:


> I don't think the entire wheel is DT. I think they are just using DT internals.


It is a complete DT Swiss wheel made for specifically for Synchros/Scott.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

pumaking said:


> It is a complete DT Swiss wheel made for specifically for Synchros/Scott.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Syncros is now Scott's house brand: 

"Scott Sports have bought component brand Syncros. Announcing the move this morning, the Swiss company said they had ambitions to "become a major player in the parts and accessories market". Until now they've focused mainly on selling complete bikes.

Syncros have traditionally specialised in making parts for 'gravity' mountain biking – downhill, freeride and all-mountain – but Scott plan to expand the brand into the cross-country and road component markets. They've created a new design and engineering team who've already started work on developing new products.

Via press release, Scott said: "The products will be built to reflect Scott's high standards for technology while also keeping top-to-bottom integration in mind. This type of product integration will cultivate new levels of innovation, further adding value to our bikes."
Related articles

Syncros AM saddle review
Syncros AM Traverse pedal review
Syncros AM 1-bolt seatpost review
Syncros AM20 Composite mountain bike handlebar review
Syncros FLT mountain bike tyre review

Related links

Scott
Ritchey
Syncros

BikeRadar is not responsible for the content of external websites

Syncros were formerly owned by Ritchey Design, who said today that they'd sold the business so they could focus on own-brand products, including a new range of trail kit that's in development. Ritchey have a long-standing relationship with Scott as suppliers of OE (original equipment) parts for complete bikes.

Global marketing director Sean Coffey said: "We’ve had a great experience working with and developing the Syncros brand but we want to shift our focus on taking Ritchey to a new level. We love the Syncros brand and we’re happy to see it go to an industry powerhouse like Scott, who can give it the energy it deserves."

Peter Hamilton and Pippin Osborne founded Syncros in 1986 on Vancouver’s North Shore. The company went through several changes in ownership before being bought by Ritchey in 2003 to fill a gap in their line for downhill/freeride/all-mountain products.

Scott began life in 1958 in Sun Valley, Idaho as manufacturers of aluminium ski poles. They still have their US headquarters in Sun Valley but the global business is now based in Givisiez, Switzerland. As well as selling bikes, they've branched out into the cycle clothing, helmet and shoe markets. They still make snow sports kit, too, along with products for motorsport and running." 

(article from BikeRadar)


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Ksyrium Elites are nothing special...... I found the Isopulse lacing combined with stainless spokes a poor choice of lacing and quickly got rid of mine... too flimbsy... maybe Isopulse works for the stronger Aluminum spokes.. I don't know....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Eirikur said:


> This summer a friend of mine bought a Scott CR1 Elite and I borrowed it for a 200km ride.
> I love this bike .. it is spot on for me.
> I went to the local Scott dealer to order the same bike.
> What I found out is that they have changed the rims from the excellent Mavic Ksyrium Elite to some Syncros wheelset ...... what the **** is that ?
> ...


Buying another bike - especially before getting all of the facts - was rather silly....


----------

